

The aspirational foursquare - avand
http://www.8tysix.com/

======
revicon
The homepage tells me nothing about what this company is. And it seems I'm
required to grant lots of access to my Facebook account in order to find out.
Sorry, moving on.

~~~
avand
We'll work on communicating our product on the homepage better. We want just
what we need from FB users, so we'll double check the extended permissions we
request.

Twitter login coming soon.

------
pedalpete
I noticed that people rarely use the foursquare "to-do" section, so started
working on a similar project a few weeks ago.

There are lots of interesting things you can do with the data once you get it.

You appear to be going more along the lines of a 43things/plancast. I'm not
going for the exact same space, but I'm sure there is some overlap.

I'm not sure I get the name 8tysix. Is there a reference I'm missing?

Overall, I like your homepage design. But once I get into the app, there are
lots of alignment issues and stuff that I'm not digging.

I suspect you just rushed this out to get some feedback, but I would have
liked to see more of a polish on the beta.

~~~
wmblaettler
Regarding the name "86". Back when I worked in a restaurant and we were out of
cobbler (for example) we'd tell the servers to "86 the cobbler" so they'd know
we were out of it and to not take anymore orders for it.

I suppose the meaning is for you to "86" your to-do item meaning to 'get it
done.'

Seems Urban Dictionary has some plausible definitions:
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=86>

------
klochner
Interesting. Kinda like plancast events without firm dates.

From the title I was hoping for some kind of social analysis showing that
people check in to foursquare locations where they wish they hung out more :-P

------
mickeyben
Why is the application asking me for all this permissions :

\- _Includes name, profile picture, gender, networks, user ID, list of
friends, and any other information I've shared with everyone._

\- _Send me email_

\- _Post to my Wall_

\- _Access my data any time_

\- _Current City_

~~~
avand
\- First one is standard

\- Once you have groups together we want to be able to reach out to with
places/times/deals to get you to go out. Not something we're advertising yet,
but something we want to explore.

\- To get your friends on board, we need to share it, so that's why we ask for
permission to post to your wall.

\- We do a lot of work async in sharing items with your friends hence offline
access.

\- When coordinating a plan, location is important. We don't use it yet, but
will soon.

------
danskil
they don't seem to be related to foursquare at all...no about us/contacts page

Is this a facebook/phishing app?

~~~
avand
Not a facebook/phishing app - just very new :)

Check out the feedback tab for some info. About us coming soon.

------
chrisstanchak
These guys are really on to something. Very cool!

